# Muting nach 61496 vs. 62046



## marscho (5 November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich sitze gerade vor der Bearbeitung einer Mängelrüge und bin etwas verwirrt.

Die DIN EN 61496-1 (BSW B-Norm) ist ja harmonisiert. Die schreibt hier und da auch einige Sachen zum Muting. Das ist aber nicht ihr Kernthema. Allgemein wird die Erfüllung der 61496 bemängelt, nicht von 62046.
Die DIN EN IEC 62046 (klar, nicht harmonisiert) beschäftigt sich ja damit sehr viel ausführlicher.

Nun werden mir drei Punkte bemängelt:

Abstand zu Transportgut 200mm. Leider wird hierfür kein normativer Ursprung für die Rüge angegeben. 62046 beschreibt in D.2.7, dass der Abstand beim Kreuzmuting (hier genutzt) max. 200mm sein sollte. Das wird wohl einfach noch ein wenig weiter verschlossen, auch wenn man sich technisch drüber streiten kann, ob das nun erfüllt ist oder nicht!?
Keine Muting-Lampe. 61496-1 schreibt im Anhang (die meines Wissens nach technisch nicht unbedingt Teil der Norm sind, richtig?) A.7.4:
_"Es muss ein Muting-Statussignal oder ein Leuchtmelder vorhanden sein..."_
62046 schreibt in 5.7.1:
_"Ist ein Leuchtmelder zur Anzeige des Wirkens der Überbrückungsfunktion vorgesehen, sollte überlegt werden, ob die Bereitstellung einer Überbrückungsanzeige zu unzulässigen Versuchen des Zugangs zum Gefahrenbereich führen kann."_
Meine Sichtweise ist in der Regel, dass eine Muting-Leuchte nicht notwendig ist, da ein seitlicher Zugang während der Durchfahrt ohnehin nicht möglich ist/sein darf (Pendeltüren oder ähnlich) und zudem wie in 62046 beschrieben der Manipulationsanreiz steigen kann.
OSSDs wechseln in den Zustand Aus: Der Muting-Vorgang wird über die Sicherheitssteuerung geregelt (kein Steuergerät wie UE403 genutzt). Beim Durchfahren wird aber nicht etwa teilweise ausgeblendet, sondern die Unterbrechung des Lichtvorhangs ignoriert. 61496, A.7.3 sagt hierzu:
_"Durch Besichtung und Prüfung ist nachzuweisen, dass: [...]
 - in einem überbrückten Zustand das (die) OSSD(s) bei Aktivierung des Sensorteils im EIN-Zustand verbleibt (verbleiben);"_
Nun fände ich eine teilweise Ausblendung auch besser (mind. oberster Strahl bleibt aktiv). Allerdings werden etwa bei Nutzung einer UE403 die OSSDs des Lichtvorhangs während der Durchfahrt an sich auch 0 (meine ich zumindest), nur die sicheren Ausgänge der UE403 bleiben 1.
Offen für eure Ansichten
Gruß und schönen Freitag

EDITH meint zu Punkt 2: https://www.kan.de/publikationen/kanbrief/normatives-und-informatives/genormte-normensprache/page#:~:text=Diese sollten nur in informativen Dokumentformen wie Leitfäden,getrost ignorieren und wären dann immer noch normkonform.


----------



## s_kraut (11 November 2021)

marscho schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich sitze gerade vor der Bearbeitung einer Mängelrüge und bin etwas verwirrt.
> 
> ...


Wenn das Mängelprotokoll schleierhaft ist und für Verwirrung sorgt, würde ich das bemängeln...bzw vor der Email-Verkehr losgeht eine Telefonat oder Teams-Konferenz vorschlagen.
Zusammen geht besser als allein oder gegeneinander...


----------



## Rofang (12 November 2021)

marscho schrieb:


> [...]
> 2. Keine Muting-Lampe. 61496-1 schreibt im Anhang (die meines Wissens nach technisch nicht unbedingt Teil der Norm sind, richtig?) A.7.4:
> _"Es muss ein Muting-Statussignal oder ein Leuchtmelder vorhanden sein..."_
> 62046 schreibt in 5.7.1:
> ...


Habt ihr an der HMI oder im Steuersystem das Muting-Statussignal? Dann kannst du argumentieren, dass es vorhanden ist, jedoch eben kein Leuchtmelder benötigt wird.

Gruß Rofang


----------



## Martin76 (16 November 2021)

Moin,
Ohne jetzt den genauen Zustand zu kennen. Kann das sein das die sich auf weitere Normen beziehen.
Die Normen EN 13855 oder die C-Norm für Verpackungsmaschinen EN415-10 die sind eigentlich ziemlich einschlägig was BWS betrifft.
Vielleicht treffen die ja in deinem Fall zu.


----------

